# southern maine. we ready?



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

almost time for us to go plow again.

i know im ready. i am laying on my couch with a pillow and this laptop watching tv. thinking after a few hours sleep............
think I might luck out. we might only have to get up at four a.m. only a inch out there right now. 

anyone know approximatley when we will hit the four or five inch mark? i know we might hit twelve or more but im more concerned about when exactly i have to get off this couch and go plow which i do around four inches.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been up at 2, 3, 4, and 5am and looks like just an inch has fallen here in So NH...they're saying another 3-5 may fall today...you're probably out there by this time...


----------



## Megunticook (Dec 1, 2006)

Just about an inch here in midcoast Maine--was up at 5 and looks like it was a pretty quiet night--but the snow is coming down good now and sounds like it will continue through the day.

Sounds like 6+ inches maybe--and this morning they're saying the trough that's pulling all the moist air in from the Gulf of Maine is further south than they originally predicted--so the heaviest snow will be in Southern Maine and New Hampshire.

Have fun!


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

MOWBIZZ;462324 said:


> I've been up at 2, 3, 4, and 5am and looks like just an inch has fallen here in So NH...they're saying another 3-5 may fall today...you're probably out there by this time...


naaa. i went out and came back. im on the couch. lol

only had a couple or three inches this morning. people could get out. night shift worker could get in. all good.
i really should get going now though. talked to one who has a hair appointment around 12:30 and wanted me to come plow to make sure she could get out and go to it i guess the town plow went by. no kidding. need to get your hair done? make sure you let your plow guy know. lol.

so i guess i will do that and kill some time then go out and start out before people start getting out of work this afternoon. we really dont have that much only a few inches but it's coming down at a good clip now..
i don't do a hundred drives like some on this board so i'm pretty relaxed about it.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

*Just back in ...*

about an hour ago...ended up doing 2 full rounds of my route. I went out at 6am and did 3 that have a 2" trigger (small const co) and then came back and relaxed til 9:30am then went out scouting...there was plowable snow everywhere, so I just started my route...finished up around 1pm then I relaxed again til 3pm and went out again to check the first ones I did...another 3-4" had fallen...started all over again, and just called a few to see if they needed plowing (far out end of route) 2 did so I went out and finally did my elderly-est client last because he never wants to pay x-tra.

I think I'll sleep in tomorrow...


----------

